# Resources > Education Center >  >  Haven't LDed

## Lucid fanatic

I haven't tried Lding yet, or even any Dream recall stuff, i want to wait until it feels rite! If anyone wants to research anything from the very start i could be a subject or something  ::?: . I figure it'd be good to develop different methods of dream recall and their success or stuff along those lines.

----------


## Tricky

I dont understand your logic. If you want to start LDing, do it. It might take a while to get your first LD too, so I wouldnt wait.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

No like if anyone wants to go hey this might make good dream recall but they already have awesome dream recall..... no?

----------


## ExitReality

I doubt anyone would want to use you for research because for any research to be conducted, it has to be well documented and in a specific environment. That being said, I don't think it would be wise to wait to be part of a research experiment lol. 

As for waiting for the right moment? There really is no right moment and I don't think that would be a smart thing to do since you can't really lucid dream on command when you are just learning. Your first LD will most likely be a DILD in which something occurs or you perform a reality check and realize that it is a dream. I noticed your user title is Stage One Dream Recall. Honestly you should not worry about that, just think and believe that you're going to have a lucid dream and it may happen. Also have you been waiting for the right moment all this time since you joined?

I recently entered the world of lucid dreaming as well so I'll give you a quick sumup of what I did/do, it might help.

First I thought it was really cool and started reading about the methods. I was immediately drawn to the WILD method because well, it just sounded so COOL  ::D: . So I read guides on how to do it and countless threads of people asking stuff that they felt, ect. The first night I didn't actually try to do anything but I had a LD believe it or not. Unfortunately I woke up instantly after realizing I was lucid because I became excited and haven't had another lucid thus far but I've been attempting to WILD nightly.

During the day perform reality checks and repeat phrases such as "I am dreaming." or "I will do reality checks" so that they transfer into your subconscious. From my understanding, this is the explanation for MILD in a nutshell.

If your going to pursue WILD, well just try it every night and you will start learn the ropes. It helps a lot if you research it a bit so you understand what is occurring so that you can maybe focus better on the objective. The most I can tell you from my experiences is, don't test to see if your in sleep paralysis, don't necessarily focus on not moving, just don't do it and count your breaths. I've heard counting backwards helps too or instead of the counting just focus on your breathing, repeating words as you inhale and exhale. Caffeine helps in the right amount too to keep you from falling asleep. Even if you are unsuccessful in your WILD, it is always a blast. You can also use the Wake Back To bed method, abbreviated WBTB, which is where you sleep for a period of 4-6 hours, wake up by an alarm clock or some device, then take a quick bathroom break or drink of water and go back to sleep. The benefits of this method is that you will be already very close to a REM cycle so you can skip the first relaxation stages and enter one of the longest REM cycles of the night. 

Just keep in mind not to bum out if it doesn't work the first couple of tries. Chances are it will take you a lot more but once mastered, you can basically have a lucid dream guarantee.

----------


## Mike02

This is one of the stupidest things about lucid dreaming I have read on this site.

I have not tried lucid dreaming, but I want to wait until the moment is right!

WTF is that SUPPOSED TO MEAN!

----------

